# What is in a good hunt???



## Live To Hunt (Sep 11, 2004)

Many of the recent posts have been more negative in response to this years hunting situation than they have been positive, or so it seems to me. My question to everyone is "what makes a 'successful' hunt?" I see the word limit tossed around quite a bit and I was wondering if that is the measure of a good hunt. If a limit isn't reached or close to anyhow, is that considered a bad hunt?

I grew up in Minneapolis. I hunted MN most of my childhood (8 years) before i started coming to ND. For those 8 years hunting was not as good as it has been here. Myself, my dad, uncle and cousin usualy made our weekend hunting expedition to various spots, most of the time not to far from the metro area, and the four of us were lucky to get 2 birds a piece most of the time. A limit was unheard of. Usualy we'd get 2-3 birds and that was it. (Maybe we're just bad hunters!  ) But that was enough to make us happy. Good mornings with family, shooting a couple of birds, bs'ing with each other for a few hours thats great.

So for me, if I get a couple of birds I'm happy. Everything else is just a bonus. Many times we just quit before a limit is reached to go have breakfast. For me, I don't need a limit to make me happy.

I was just curious to find out what evryone else expected out of there ND hunts?

Personaly, I think to much is made over getting a LIMIT!!!!! Just one man's opinion.

P.S. I'm not trying to start a war or make anyone angry. Just wanted to get evryone's thoughts.

Thanks


----------



## agrotom (Sep 14, 2004)

A good hunt is a safe hunt. Having a great time with family and friends and maybe (if your lucky) harvesting some game in the process. :beer:


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

I don't do that great like last night I went with my friend and we shot 3 mallards. We both said we did great.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

I don't think that will make anyone angry. Most don't feel that a limit is what constitutes a good hunt. I'd have to say what makes a good hunt for me is anytime i strap on the boots and walk out that door. Obviously barring those couple of times when monsoon's have swept through the plains.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

For me, I have to come across some game for my dog. I honestly could walk all day (and have) and only come across hen pheasants. I don't know why, but I feel guilty if I walk for more than an hour and don't see a bird for my pup..........she almost looks at me like "why are we hunting here?"

Not a question of harvesting, but I like seeing!


----------



## tobgarden (Oct 9, 2002)

Good question. A good hunt is sharing an outing the the outdoors with good friends and family. Watching the dogs and enjoying the freedom of the outdoors are a couple of things that make the day worth it. Just the privilege of being allowed to experience the wildlife and the outdoors with friends is enough to have a successful hunt. The bonus of game just tops it off even more!


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

A good hunt to me is in the following order.

Spending quality time with my children, Old friends, New friends, Being outdoors, Scouting, A beautiful sunrise, A beautiful sunset, Playing cards, Shooting some clays, Visiting, having a cup of coffee and watching the birds come in, Watching your dog or a friends dog work, and if you happen to be fortunate enough to havest some game you have received a bonus.

Bob!


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

A perfect hunt is a full limit added to all the other natural occurences. A good hunt is being out to see all the natural occurences and who cares if you even shoot the gun, sometimes the quiet is the most serene event of all nature has to offer.


----------



## strand (Sep 29, 2004)

Turkey's gobblin, ducks quackin, roosters crowin, geese honkin... I just can't get enough.

Everytime I lace up my boots and grab my gun I look at how excited my dog gets. That right there is enough for me. Then when we hit the field where every opputunity is a learning experience and training oppurtunity. There are days where we'll see only hens or a single rooster and that's enough for me and my dog. As that rooster explodes i'll look at the expression on my girlfriends face and the dumbstruck look on my dogs face that says (how do they get up so fast...or how come they make so much noise... and when i miss i get that look from my dog that says just give me the gun...:lol: ). Then it's the comraderie gained with my dad and brother while having a cup of coffee and watching the sun come up waiting to see that big buck on a cold november morning.

There are obviously way too many things that make up a good hunt and a limit of birds or filling a tag is only icing on the cake.

Good luck guys/gals and be safe!!! :beer:


----------



## Drew Willemsen (Sep 29, 2003)

Like Bob said, the birds are just a bonus, just getting out feels good to me! :beer:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Is there anything better than an autumn day (morning,afternoon,evening) in ND? If you know of one, let me know!


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

For me an enjoyable hunt is my dad, my son, my dog, my friends and the North Dkota outdoors. At the bottom of the list is the kill.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

What is in a good hunt?

Being in the right place at the right time because your home work payed off.

Good hunting weather. If Bowhunting, calm winds and clear and cool. Ducks, I prefer some wind and a little snow in the air. Clouds are OK too.
If my coffee is still warm in the cup after I've held it a while, it's too warm out.

Knowing you had chances to fire shells even though you may not have, and laughing over some you had.

Knowing that you had your time to yourself or with friends and family and that's why you went in the first place.

Knowing that people who hate hunting are missing out on these things.

Great thread!! :beer:


----------



## browningboy (Mar 30, 2003)

all the bs-ing that goes on
and all the beer drinking and the late nites early mornigns

wet dogs gun smoke and a little bacco


----------



## Live To Hunt (Sep 11, 2004)

I'm glad to see so many people share the same feelings that I do. I was getting tired af reading post after post about how many birds had or hadn't been shot this year. I even sometimes forget what its all about and its good hear we all feel the same way.

Now I just have to decide....... A hot cup of cocoa on a brisk November morning in the duck blind or a cold beer at the end of a long day chasing roosters? Doesn't get much better than that!!!

:beer: CHEERS!!!

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## browningboy (Mar 30, 2003)

did i forget to say that haveing a excuse to play in the mud wiht ur truck


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

The opportunity to choose whether I want to harvest game or not, the stalk whether successful or not, the suprise encounter, being able to laugh at myself for missed opportunities (my most cherished memories are not the game I have harvested but that which I have not), the solitude or companionship, observing the "personality" of the game I pursue, the simplicity or complexity of the hunt itself, the difficulty of the hunt (it make one more appreciative of the game you do harvest), the sounds and smells. To quote" it's not whether you win or lose but how you play the game".

Obviously some don't get it yet because some very vocal members have not responded.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

A good hunt is ANY day that you can get out and you're not at work!

And maybe winning a few pots in the evening poker game too!


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

I'll second DS2's notion.

The opportunnity to see/interact/harvest the quary is an important part. I'd prefer watching bunchs of spoonies and divers and not taking any than seeing a lone duck all day and then killing it. Each time the spoony zips by there is a possibility, a hope, a shot of adrenalin - things might happen. It's less important what does happen - its all the apprehension leading up. It's like when women say foreplay is more important than sex - it's kinda like that ( I imagine????).

Kids, dogs, friends, breakfast, coffee - they all add to that, perhaps multiply it, but a day seeing nothing is only a so-so hunt.

M.


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

I'm out there to enjoy the air, see some birds, have quality time with family & freinds and because i love wildlife. I don't kill near as much as I used to, but that is mostly because i don't have time to scout anymore and going hunting is kind of a spur of the moment thing anymore. 90% of the time i end up just going out by myself and hope for the best. It sucks, but i take what i can get.

And then when my wife makes fun of me when i come home skunked or with a duck or two i just look at her and say "You know damn well i only kill what i'm gonna eat".......   A variation of one of the great movie lines.


----------



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

The only "bad" hunts that I have been on have been when some other party has ruined my day by setting up too close, shooting too early, skybusting, etc. Other than that, the good and the bad are all part of the hunt, and it's all good. Being out with friends and family make it a great hunt.


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Even though it is always nice to have a bird or two in the bag, my favorite bird is always the one where everyone blazes away and the bird keeps on flying! Let the hooting begin!!!


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

We always name those birds "Lucky" 

Goint to SD for a weekend of Ringneck chasin, should be a hoot!
Have a safe weekend everyone!!

Bob


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

DJRooster said:


> Even thought it is always nice to have a bird or two in the bag, my favorite bird is always the one where everyone blazes away and the bird keeps on flying! Let the hooting begin!!!


You have got that right DJRooster! Some of the best memories are of birds missed and got away. I have to share this story:

3 pheasant seasons ago, I was walking with 2 very good friends of mine. It was December and the snow was rather deep so we decided to hunt some thick cattail sloughs. One dog locked on point in the dense cattails and the rooster just wouldn't fly. My friend reached down and grabbed the bird and held it. He looked at me and had me actually release the bird for him to shoot because he hadn't hit one all day. So, I held the bird and tossed it into the air as he literally yelled "PULL". And what happend next?????? -----> Bang, Bang, Bang...............damnit, these shells suck!

Funniest thing I ever saw!


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

It was probably a "cat with nine lives" disguised as a rooster!!


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

I don't know how it happened, but it was one of those things you could never make up! Like they say, real life is funnier than made up fiction!


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

I can still remember from my highschool years, a buddy and I had a big flock of Bluebills come right down our gun barrells and we never pulled a feather. Man did we laugh. Hard to ever forget those hunts.
:beer:


----------



## tjfog (Oct 22, 2004)

This is my first trip to ND. I'm 56 and have been duck hunting ducks since 1965,but only in Mn. My son and son-in-law have been uthere 5 yrs in a row and finally convinced me to go. they have loved the hunt and the hospitality every time. a good hunt to me is just getting out with both of them. I feel a little strange about heading to your state, with all this nr controversy. Not all of us nr are out for the kill, but the enjoyment of being in the blind with friends. I've taught both of them to be ethical hunters and considerate of property and other hunters. SO I hope if we run into you up by Devils lake this coming week we can swap stories. Thanks ND. TJ from Mankato Mn.


----------



## zdosch (Aug 31, 2003)

I don't care what anybody says, a good hunt is lacing up the boots and watching the dog jump up an down franticly as if she was a little kid in a candy store. It's amazing what a dog will do when they see you with camo on. But being with friends and family and everything is great. Just getting out of the house is a good hunt. The birds, yeah it's nice to shoot some. But those are just the bonus' of the hunt.

New Gun - $900, Camo - $400, Gas - $75, Shells - $30, Watching your uncle shoot a deer in the @$$ twice in a row - PRICELESS(Good Hunt)!! :beer:

zach


----------

